# ريله بأربع أرجل كيف اوصله بالدئرة



## وليد زيدان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء يوجد لدي دائرة الكترونية تخرج 12 فولت من سلكين طبعا بعد ان تاخذ الامر بذلك 

وهناك ماتور يعمل على 220 فولت 

كل شي عندي تمام عدى طريقة توصيل الريليه بين اسلاك الدائرة واسلاك الماتور 

طبعا الريليه له 4 ارجل كيف اميز الارجل اللتي سيركب عليها الاسلاك ذات 12 فولت واي الارجل سيركب عليها اسلاك 220 فولت 

الريلية طبعا يعمل من 12فولت Dc

ليشغل 220 فولت Ac 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بالأفو يمكنك قياس الأطراف
طرفى الملف ستقيس مقاومة حوالى 240 اوم
اما الأطراف الأخرى فيجب ان تكون مفتوحة وعند توصيل 12 فولت تكون مقفولة


----------



## sniper_06 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

قد تكون مقاومه كويل الرلي اكثر من 450 قد تصل الى 1500اوم في بعض الانواع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الريلاى عموما يكون فى حدود 50 مللى امبير ولذلك على حسب الجهد المطلوب للتشغيل تكون المقاومة
ايضا احيانا تكون الريلايات المستخدمة مع البوردات تسحب امبير اقل من ذلك وعلية تكون المقاومة اكبر
فقط ان حسبت على اساس الريلاى العادى و 12 فولت


----------



## وليد زيدان (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اني شاكر لافضالكم وتكرمكم علي بالفائدة 

واطمع بزيادة سؤالي 

الريله ذا الارجل الثمانية لماذا له 8 ارجل وما هي فائدة كل رجل 

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لك مهندس ماجد عباس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الريلاى لة اى عدد من الآطراف 4 او اكثر
طرفى السويتش قد تكون مفتوحة تغلق عند التشغيل او العكس
احيانا السويتش يكون بثلاث اطراف بحيث ينتقل التوصيل من طرفى 1-2 الى 1-3 عند التشغيل
التراكيب السابقة قد تتكرر حتى 8 مسارات داخل الريلاى لذلك تسمى (ربما اكثر)
Spsp لمسار واحد وضع واحد وهى اختصار Single Pole Single Through
Spdt لمسار واحد له وضعان Single Pole Double Through وهكذا 
هناك ريلايات كانت تستخدم مع التليفونات لها 2 ملف والسبب انها عند التشغيل لا تعود من تلقاء نفسها اى تعمل بنبضة كمفتاح الكهرباء فإذا انقطعت الكهرباء يحتفظ بوضعة لحين العودة ويحتاج لنبضة عكسية لإعادته لوضعه الأصلى - لهذا وضع له ملفان متماثلان واحد لنبضة التشغيل وأخر يوصل معكوس لنبضة الرجوع


----------



## وليد زيدان (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك 
بصراحة بحثت كثيرا عن الريليه بالانترنت لم اجد له شرحا وافيا مثل العناصر الالكترونية الاخرى
لذا لم اجد حلا سوى الاخ الكريم ماجد عباس واعجز عن شكرك حقا 

جزاك الله كل خير واجرك عند الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى وليد
اشكرك لكلماتك الرقيقة وارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت كل شئ ودوما تجدنى ان شاء الله مستعدا لتقديم مزيد من الإيضاحات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى وليد
تذكرت الآن شئ آخر
فى الصناعة حيث تكون الأحمال عالية يستخدم ما يسمى كونتاكتور وقد تعاملت مع الكثير منها فى دوائر من تصميمى واخرى صناعية وفككت الكثير منها وحاولت معرفة لماذا تغير الإسم ولم اجد سوى انها الأمبير العالى وهى عادة تحتوى اما فاز واحد اى مسار واحد او اثنين او ثلاثة فاز وهى باربعة مسارات وتوجد معها احيانا ما يسمى اطراف مساعدة وما هى إلا اطراف اخرى ذات امبير يتحمل من 3 الى ربما 10 امبير فى حين الأطراف الأخرى تصل إلى 100 امبير مثلا
بعضها مجهز لتركيب تايمر علية او لا
ولكن التركيب هو مثل الريلاى ونفس العمل مثل ان نقول لدى سيارة فولكس صغيرة وسيارة نقل بمقطورة ثقيلة لكن الموتور مازال الة احتراق داخلى والباقى سيارة ويمكننا ان نجادل 100 سنة انهما مش نفس السيارة


----------



## sniper_06 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخ ماجد هنالك فرق بين الريلي والكونتاكتور وهوه ان الريلي تكون اطراف السيطره فيه ثلاثه ومضاعفاتها لكونه يحتوي على ثلاثه نقاط تكون اثنان موصله في حاله عدم وجود تيا ويسمى Ncاما الطرف الثالث فينتقل اليه الموصل عند مرور التيار في الملف ويسمىno.اما في حاله الكونتاكتو فاما يكون Ncوعند وجود التيار يقطع الدائره ولا يوصل باي طرف اخر ,والـnoيكون مفتوح دائما وعند مرور التيار يقوم بالتوصيل هذه الصوره في الاسفل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 ديسمبر 2006)

sniper_06 قال:


> يا اخ ماجد هنالك فرق بين الريلي والكونتاكتور وهوه ان الريلي تكون اطراف السيطره فيه ثلاثه ومضاعفاتها لكونه يحتوي على ثلاثه نقاط تكون اثنان موصله في حاله عدم وجود تيا ويسمى Ncاما الطرف الثالث فينتقل اليه الموصل عند مرور التيار في الملف ويسمىno.اما في حاله الكونتاكتو فاما يكون Ncوعند وجود التيار يقطع الدائره ولا يوصل باي طرف اخر ,والـnoيكون مفتوح دائما وعند مرور التيار يقوم بالتوصيل هذه الصوره في الاسفل



اكتب عنوان ابعث لك عليه مجانا ريلاى ذو طرفين فقط NC وتفصل بتغذية الملف وآخر ذو طرفين فقط NO وعند تغذية الملف توصل وهذا النوع من الريلاى يسمى SPST وهى اختصار للمسمى Single Pole Single Through
وكلها موجودة بالفعل لدى


----------



## sniper_06 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخي العزيز انك مصيب فيما قلت ولكن الرليات بصوره عامه تحتوي على ثلاثه اطراف ولا يجب ان تحصر قولك بنوعيات خاصه(بتكلمك على النوع الخاص) وتقول انه لا يوجد فرق بينها وبين الكونتاكترات الا بسماحيه مرو التيار(كميه اكبر للتيار) وعلى العموم ان بريدي الالكتروني هوه: huntersnipers06***********


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى
لنعود للوراء ونرى متى تم اختراع كل من الريلاى و الكونتاكتور ولماذا أعطى كل منها اسمه

الريلاى اسمه Relay وهو بمعنى مجدد وقد كانت الحاجة إليه قديمة قدم التلغراف أى قبل اختراع التليفون حينما أصبحت المسافات الطويلة تسبب أن الدوائر التلغرافية لا تعمل جيدا بسبب المقاومة الأومية للسلك الممتد بين البلاد 
وكان الحل إما استخدام أسلاك غليظة وتكلفتها اكبر أو يولد جهاز جديد فنشأت الحاجة لتجديد التيار فى الدائرة كل مسافة معينة وتم اختراع المجدد أو Relay وكان على عكس ما تتوقعه مجرد ملف ونقطتى توصيل مفتوحة وبمرور التيار تتصل النقطتان ببعضها ويمر تيار جديد فى دائرة جديدة ببطاريات أخرى ، و بتطور الحاجات تعددت أشكاله ولم يهتم أحد بإعطائه القدرة على تحمل التيار الكبير لأنه لم يكن فى الإمكان توليد التيار بصورة اقتصادية آن ذاك
وكان يوضع أحيانا فى أماكن بين البلاد حسب اطوال المسافات بينها

بعد التقدم و التمكن من إنشاء مصادر كهربية تكفى لإمداد الموتورات التى تستطيع أن تدير الماكينات ، هنا فقط نشأت الحاجة لتوصيل و قطع التيار عن الموتورات بناء على أوامر من دوائر تحكم للحماية وغير ذلك وهنا تم اختراع وسيلة التوصيل To Contact power ولذلك سمى Contactor وهو جزء من الماكينة ويوضع فى أقرب مكان ممكن لها لطبيعة عملة وهى نقل القدرة الكبيرة المطلوبة لموتور الماكينة وقطعها عند اللزوم بأمر بسيط من وسيلة صغيرة أخرى كما يحدث فى التحويل من دلتا لستار عند بدء تشغيل موتورات 3 فاز حيث يتحكم تايمر صغير فى كونتاكتور التوصيل دلتا - ستار


----------



## sniper_06 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الكلام الذي تقوله علمي وجميل الى حد ما ولاكن موضوع نقاشنا هوه ردا على كلامك انه لا يوجد فرق بين الرلي والكونتاكتور وانك لا تدري لماذا الفرق بين التسميه ونحن نتكلم على الرلي والكونتاكتور وانت تتكلم على التلغراف شكرا على المعلومات الجميله ولاكن ليس لها دخلا في موضوع النقاش


----------



## ميمو الاصل (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ميمو الاصل (12 سبتمبر 2010)

:28:


----------

